
New 12-sided pound coin to enter circulation in March - CarolineW
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38480180
======
CarolineW
From the article:

 _Hidden high security feature - an additional security feature is built into
the coin to protect it from counterfeiting but details have not been
revealed._

So, security by obscurity. I wonder how long that will last.

~~~
DanBC
It's already sort of known - iSIS. The coins have a radioactive doohicky.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/new-pound-
coin_uk_5818...](http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/new-pound-
coin_uk_5818ba3de4b0ccfc956426c9)

[http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2014/03/what-is-the-new-1-coins-
isi...](http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2014/03/what-is-the-new-1-coins-isis-
security-system/)

